# MES water pan?



## whisky (Sep 4, 2010)

I have an MES electric smoker that is about 2 years old.  The water pan has started developing holes in it.  This started after about a year.  I'm patching the holes with epoxy but eventually I'll have to get a new water pan.  Anyone else have this happen?

Marc


----------



## chickenman09 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yep. I just wrap it in foil. Makes for easier clean up too.


----------



## eman (Sep 4, 2010)

My water pan developed pin holes after my 3rd smoke. i was using a high acid stuff in the pan and just rinsing it out after. Just line it w/ heavy foiland smoke away.


----------



## shamong9 (Sep 5, 2010)

eman said:


> My water pan developed pin holes after my 3rd smoke. i was using a high acid stuff in the pan and just rinsing it out after. Just line it w/ heavy foiland smoke away.


Using heavy foil as a liner is the answer, makes for fast clean up. Eman please explain about high acid stuff, were you talking about a cleaner?


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 5, 2010)

I've had mine for more than four years, no problem.  I don't put anything other than water in it.  I usually spray it with PAM to make cleanup easier.  Spray the racks also.


----------



## whisky (Sep 5, 2010)

I guess it really doesn't matter, the element bit the dust today.  It won't go above 90 degrees. I see a new smoker in my future!


----------



## chainsaw (Sep 5, 2010)

My pan did the same thing & found a pan at Dollar General that fits better (or as good as) than the original. WWorld has some too. Got tired of messing with the foil.


----------



## eman (Sep 5, 2010)

citric acid oj , pineapple juice ,lime juice


----------



## eman (Sep 5, 2010)

Whisky said:


> I guess it really doesn't matter, the element bit the dust today.  It won't go above 90 degrees. I see a new smoker in my future!


Not that hard to fix problems w/ the mes don't chunk it unless you just want a new smoker.


----------



## dale5351 (Sep 5, 2010)

Whisky said:


> I guess it really doesn't matter, the element bit the dust today.  It won't go above 90 degrees. I see a new smoker in my future!


What variant of the MES do you have?  Does it have an access panel in the back?  Is the back riveted on, or screwed on?

The most likely problem is that the connections to the heating element have crapped out.  It has happened to me twice.  Because my unit (4+ years old) does not have an access panel, it is a messy job to get to the connections.  My rear panel is screwed down, so that helped.  I've seen people here who talked about drilling out rivets and then replacing with screws. 

Look for articles here, many with pictures, that talk you through the repair.  Messy, but not too hard.  Hopefully the articles will show you how to make it better than before so that it does not happen again soon.  I've learned enough from them so that the next time will be a more permanent fix for me.

The basic problem is that the screws that allow you to remove the connection box are in the back of the smoker, through the plate that holds the heating element on.  They are hard to reach because of the chip box being in the way.


----------



## hagcel (Nov 22, 2020)

chainsaw said:


> My pan did the same thing & found a pan at Dollar General that fits better (or as good as) than the original. WWorld has some too. Got tired of messing with the foil.


Man, I hate to bump a 10 year old thread, but what are you using? My smoker is just over a year and it's water pan is toast, and Masterbuilt says new ones aren't available. (Rather they did not respond to my question and when I went back and checked, they had a notification that any parts not in the store are unavailable. (I've got a 40" MES).


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 23, 2020)

Most of us MES owners, leave the Pan Empty or cover with Foil and add Sand or Bricks. This serves as a Heat Sink to maintain a more steady temp. Water is not needed in the Insulated, well Sealed, MES. 
I have had great success with Masterbuilt Customer Service...When, I spoke to a living human! Give them a call...JJ


----------



## zwiller (Nov 23, 2020)

+1;  The MES is already a humid smoker being so small and electric powered.  No need for water.  The key to "moist meat" is pulling at proper IT.  Instead of buying a new pan get an instant read thermometer or remote setup.  $10-$50.


----------



## hagcel (Nov 26, 2020)

I have both remote and instant read thermometers. There is also the matter of the additional flavor you can get from using cider or beer in the pan. 

I will try to give them a call on Monday. Interested in the stone / brick idea. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## dr k (Nov 26, 2020)

Do what you want but the best flavor is when it touches your tongue. Making a reduction in your water pan looks and smells great but you need many more molecules on your tongue to taste it with the aid of your nose. Whatever  is in the water pan is a reduction so put it on what you're eating to taste it. Water changing phase from a liquid to a gas is how to thivken a reduction without thickening agents. I try to wag my tongue over a simmering sauce on my stove in an attempt to taste what I smell but I look ridiculous and taste nothing. And my kitchen cabinets over my stove still smell and taste like wood. So no flavor transfer there from decades of simmering.


----------



## zwiller (Nov 26, 2020)

hagcel said:


> I have both remote and instant read thermometers. There is also the matter of the additional flavor you can get from using cider or beer in the pan.
> 
> I will try to give them a call on Monday. Interested in the stone / brick idea. Thanks for the idea.


As a guy who once spent $50+ on water pan ingredients including a bottle of brandy, gallon of cider, oranges, lemons, whole anise, cinnamon, and pickling spices, flavor pickup from the water pan is imperceptible.  Smelled good while it was smoking though.


----------

